

Life After Cyberspace (1999) - ironchief
http://polaris.gseis.ucla.edu/pagre/life.html

======
gumby
Poor Phil, he was ahead of his time. I am glad UCLA keeps his stuff online; I
wonder if he will ever reappear?

~~~
ironchief
What I find concerning is the link rot that is slowly removing his presence
from the web. The UCLA website is intact but he references "canonical"
versions of his articles that don't exist anymore...

